# La Pavoni 1984ish restoration.



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

So it begins.

The Gaggia is currently behaving so time for La Pavoni to head into the garage for repair.

Ive had my La Pavoni about 6 months now and done nothing to it apart from a descale so not really sure what state it is in. There is some minor rust on the base I want to sort out.

There is a horrible emptiness to the coffee side in the kitchen now.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

In the garage ready for stripping down.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Here is the rust on the base that is really driving this, but it would be good to see what state it is in.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

The piston is in much better condition than I expected.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Let's have a look underneath, which all looks nice and tidy. A few photos taken so I can put it back together again.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Pop the element out, this is all looking surprisingly clean and tidy. This pleases me as it was a bargain. I don't think it's been used much.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I've decided not to pull everything apart as it is working well and seems quite clean. So I'll get the base sorted and reassemble it.

I have a couple of other things I will be doing.

New sight glass cover as this one is cracked.

New fibre boiler seal as this is broken.

New grouphead seal.

addition of pressure gauge.

Stainless drip tray


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Everything has been cleaned and the reassembly has started.

The base is in the process of a colour change, hopefully it will be ready to put it all back together on Monday along with all the new parts.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks like a good machine! How are you treating the base? Are you painting yourself?


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Yes, I've decided to paint it myself. I've stripped all the loose coating off and rubbed it all down, treated it with rust converter, primed it, and am spraying it with plasti Kote paint.

Its nearly done, but needs a rub down with fine wet and dry and another coat of paint.

I know it's not the recommended method, but I resprayed my toaster and a trivet the same way and they have been fine, I'm using the same colour for this.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

I've got some light rust just under the drip tray on mine and tempted to treat it and paint within the tray just with hammerite or some such. Although seen someone here suggest that isn't the best. Atleast it's hidden by the drip tray if its not the best finish!


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

It's your machine at the end of the day.

if it's hidden by the drip tray then I'd just clean it up, put some rust converter on it, then paint it.

my rust extended just beyond the drip tray so I couldn't get away with that, and my Wife wanted it red to match the kitchen.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Shiny base.

Looking good to me.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

Looking good now, really pleased with how it has turned out.

Now to learn if the pressure guage is useful or not.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Excellent job, the red looks very cool. ?


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

First coffee.

Initial thoughts are.

Not sure what I'm doing with the pressure gauge yet.

The piston moves a lot easier now.

It still makes coffee.

I don't want to get it dirty.


----------



## DonkyKong (Jan 13, 2022)

GrowlingDog said:


> Here is the rust on the base that is really driving this, but it would be good to see what state it is in.
> 
> View attachment 35449


 I've just bought my own La Pavoni Europiccola, and the base is similarly a black colour and rusted. I'm intending to do a full refurbish, including repainting the base. How did you manage to remove the paint coat?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

DonkyKong said:


> I've just bought my own La Pavoni Europiccola, and the base is similarly a black colour and rusted. I'm intending to do a full refurbish, including repainting the base. How did you manage to remove the paint coat?


 The best way if you are ponying yourself is to use sand paper, Howe you get better results if you get it stripped and powder coated, much more durable


----------

